

Show HN: My weekend project - Password Manager - alinab

I needed a <i>very</i> simple password keeper for Android, and this what I came up with:<p>https://market.android.com/details?id=com.mypassmanager&#38;hl=en<p>The design is a theme I bought for $70, and all code is written from scratch since Saturday morning. I would really appreciate some feedback from the HN community, about how to make the app better. I'm sure we all can learn a lot from this<p>Thanks!
======
Tim-Boss
Opensource it?

